# Scheiben bremse nur welche



## STaR (13. Mai 2006)

soll ich mir die Hope / Try All Scheibenbremse vorne 190mm  
oder die Hope Mono Trial Scheibenbremse vorne 180mm   
holen????


----------



## bertieeee (13. Mai 2006)

kauf dir ne mono trial ist billiger und zieht genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (13. Mai 2006)

würd auch sagen Mono Trial...
wenns aber auch Magura sein darf? Louise ?


----------



## Scr4t (13. Mai 2006)

wenns was ohne öl und probleme sein darf:

Avid BB 7 mit 180er (26") oder 160(20") rotor...

bzw. die hope mono trial packt schon sehr brutal zu, vllt reicht da beim 26" sogar ne 160er...  beim 20" würd sicherlich ne 140er tuen -.-


----------



## misanthropia (13. Mai 2006)

julietta de la magura. is eigentlich auch ganz gut. nimmt auch das portemonait nicht so übel wenn doch mal was irreparables beim trial kaputt geht


----------



## Levelboss (13. Mai 2006)

Avid BB7


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Mai 2006)

Was für eine Scheibenbremse (Öl) würdet ihr für hinten empfehlen?

auch die Hope Trial? oder Magura Louise? oder andere?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. Mai 2006)

MONO TRIAL...!!!!!!!! hat größere Löcher in der Scheibe und zieht darum besser!!!! und ist billiger...


----------



## Kieferer Trial (3. Juni 2006)

also für hinten auf jeden fall was kräftiges!
weil da darf aufm hinterrad nix ruckeln und das is schnell mal des problem
ich würd hope sagen!


----------



## STaR (3. Juni 2006)

hinten wer ich aber hs33 fahren


----------



## funky^jAY (3. Juni 2006)

wo bekommt man denn diese bb7??? ich find in shops irgendwie nix von avid wenn ich ma google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (3. Juni 2006)

die bekommt man bei mir


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Juni 2006)

formula oro. verstellbarer druckpunkt. geilster hebel der welt und keine probleme. als 180er noch gut dosierbar.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo !

Ich überleg mir zurzeit eine neue VR Bremse zukaufen und schwanke zwischen einer Magura Louise FR 2005 und einer Avid Juicy 7. Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen und was sind die Vorteile und die Nachteile beider Bremsen ?


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Januar 2007)

@ TrialJüngling

ich habe heute nach 4 monatigen Wartens meine Juicy Seven vom Trialsrider endlich bekommen.

Ich werde die morgen dranbauen und dann mal meinen Bremsergebnis hier veröffentlichen!

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Januar 2007)

N'abend,bin die juicy 5 ne weile vorne gefahren und die ist echt gut.der hebel ist einfach nur hammer und liegt sehr gut in der hand bzw. im finger.
druck ist auch nicht zu verachten.
sehr gute bremse,da sie auch noch einigermaÃen leicht ist


----------



## chris84 (25. Januar 2007)

@Trail-Jüngling: 

ich hab da en angebot für dich! schau mal im Marktplatz! Magura Louise mit 160er oder 190er Scheibe, neu, zum Superpreis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (25. Januar 2007)

140 â¬...


----------



## chris84 (25. Januar 2007)

zu teuer? die is neu, ungebraucht und mit Garantie!   mach mir en angebot


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (25. Januar 2007)

Und mit einer 190 mm Scheibe !!!
Ne tut mir Leid aber ich hab zurzeit viel zu wenig Money...
Wenn ich dir einen Betrag nennen würde, würdest du denken ich bin doof im Kopf oder so...


----------



## trialsrider (26. Januar 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> @ TrialJüngling
> 
> ich habe heute nach 4 monatigen Wartens meine Juicy Seven vom Trialsrider endlich bekommen.
> 
> ...



mein schöner Himbeer Toni ....jetzt hastes mal wieder so geschrieben als ob es meine Schuld gewesen wäre. Will hier nicht das noch mehr
Leute irgend nen Unsinn über mich denken...also bitte Schuld war einzig und allein die Firma Avid bzw eine andere Firma die halt erst Bremsen bekommen ab einer bestimmten Stückzahl! Na ja wayne bin auch mal auf meine gespannt bekomm sie aber erst im März dran denk ich....


martin


----------



## ringo667 (27. Januar 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Will hier nicht das noch mehr
> Leute irgend nen Unsinn über mich denken...




geht das überhaupt noch, ich dachte das tun schon alle...


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (28. Januar 2007)

Soll ich mir ne Hope Mono Mini(203mm) oder Ne Avid Juicy 7(185mm) holen ?

Kann man bei dem Hope Minihebel die Weite des Hebel einstellen ?


----------



## kingspohla (28. Januar 2007)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Soll ich mir ne Hope Mono Mini(203mm) oder Ne Avid Juicy 7(185mm) holen ?
> 
> Kann man bei dem Hope Minihebel die Weite des Hebel einstellen ?



du hast doch nich mal kohle für sone olle louise......
dann fragst de jetz nach ner hope oder avid?die bekommst du nich für 140...


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (28. Januar 2007)

Ah ja... ich will ja erstma hören was besser is und ja ...
wozu gibt es ebay


----------



## Schevron (28. Januar 2007)

warum keine hope  trial? is besser als die mini.
ja bei der mini kann man das einstellen. is der gleiche hebel wie bei der trial


----------



## chris84 (28. Januar 2007)

kratz ein wenig kohle zusammen, mein Angebot steht noch!  

aus sicht eines CC und Marathon-Fahrers ist die Louise von der Bremsleistung her auf jeden Fall ne wucht, ich hab sie ja vorne schon dran, und sie ist bis dato wirklich 100% Problemlos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-time1991 (28. Januar 2007)

also ich fahre seit weihnachten die avid bb7 und bin endlos begeistert ist zwar ne meschaniche ( die meisten sagen niemals hau ab mit dem scheiß) aber bremsen tut se meines erachtens perfekt habe sie im mom noch im specilized p2 was sich aber balt ändern wird  bekommen hab ich sie bzw. meine eltern bei www.profirad.de das einzigste problem war das kein hebel und bremzug dabei war und einige läden stress gemacht haben wegen versicherung falss was passiert... aber ich sag nur top bremse echt


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Januar 2007)

Ich fahre seit 3 Tagen die Juicy Seven von Avid als 160er Scheibe am Vorderrad. Leider ist bis jetzt immernoch nicht die volle Bremsleistung eingetreten.

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als wenn sie nicht auf der kompletten scheibe bremst sondern nur an den äußeren 0,5 cm.

Ist das nomaaaal?

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Januar 2007)

Ich meine mitbekommen zu haben das die eine 165mm Disc braucht...ne hab ich mal gelesen,hab auch die Juicy 5 und die kann man nur mit 165 oder 185 Scheiben fahren.Ãnder das schnell,weil dir sonst der Belag brechen kann bzw. nur die untere HÃ¤lfte abgenutzt wird.
MfG


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Januar 2007)

Ja aber die Scheibe war doch mit dabei!

MFg


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Januar 2007)

Dann liegt ein Fehler vor oder versuchs mal mit den Distanz-scheibchen zu regulieren,hast vllt einfach zu viele zwichen Adapter und juicy!?
Mfg


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Januar 2007)

HA! da könnte der Hund begraben sein!

Du bist ja ein Fuchs! 

Schau ich gleich morgen mal nach!

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Januar 2007)

Hauts hin?
MfG Martin


----------



## KermitB4 (1. Februar 2007)

Ja jetzt haut es hin, ich hatte sie schon richtig drangebaut. Allerdings war der Adapter fürs HR mit dem neuen Adapter klappt es.

Muss nur noch entlüftet werden.

MFG


----------

